

How many single founder startups have been funded by YC? - nl

I'm trying to convince myself that it's worth applying as a single founder. Everything I've seen says it's not worth even trying.<p>Can anyone convince me otherwise?
======
pg
I'm not sure because I can't remember which startups only had one founder when
we funded them, but I know there are 2/36 in the current batch and there were
3/26 in the previous one.

Both Xobni and Dropbox were single-founder startups initially.

~~~
nl
Thanks. That's quite a convincing argument.

I'll get a "Remember Xobni & Dropbox" T-Shirt printed for when you interview
me, then.

------
amccloud
You have nothing to lose so why wouldn't you try? I'm in the same position. I
will be applying this round and my co-founder is more of an "advisor" and
friend. He works for an existing YC company so I believe he wouldn't be
eligible to become a founder without leaving his current job.

~~~
nl
_You have nothing to lose so why wouldn't you try?_

And therein lies a story...

Basically I've got somewhere between 5 & 10 good ideas for a startup of the
type that really need funding (my YC application lists 5 atm, and they aren't
crap ideas). Then I've got another set projects that are bootstrappable, some
of which I'm working on with other people.

I could use one of those ideas, and there are plenty of people who'd be happy
enough to co-found with me.

But there is one idea I'm _really_ excited about, and no one I know is the
right person to do it with. Everyone I tell it to loves the idea, and says
they'd try it, but for a co-founder I need someone with a very specific set of
skills. I haven't met the right person yet.

So... is it best to go for the one I think is the best idea, or is it better
to have a good team and a decent idea.

~~~
amccloud
I believe you can submit and apply for all of your ideas. If YC happens to
pick the idea you have no co-founder for, then i'm sure you'll be able to find
someone with that very specific set of skills during YC.

------
limedaring
Are you on the tech side or the business side? Being a technical founder is
much easier, in terms of being a solo founder getting into YC, than a business
founder.

Any reason why you aren't looking/haven't found a cofounder? Having a really
good (and succinct) answer to this is important. If the answer is, "I haven't
met anyone who would partner with me," your idea will look really bad.

In any case, don't _not_ apply. Take risks. There is no harm in being
rejected.

------
niico
I'm not sure it's a matter of numbers here. I'm pretty sure they would fund
you blindfolded if you and your company are worth it (but mostly you). I
believe YC it's not about funding companies, its about funding people to
create companies.

\- My opinion? If you feel you can handle your startup by yourself, go for
it!!

------
AN447
Wasn't Loopt a single founder start-up?

